

MakeFive (YC 09 rejects) add nifty stuff  - karjaluoto

Hi all,<p>We were aiming for a placement in the spring session of YC, but alas, were rejected.  :-(<p>So, now that we've gotten over the fact that we won't have tans in the spring, we're back to slogging away in rainy Vancouver. (Sigh.) It would have been awesome to take part in YC, but we're still pretty excited about where this is going.<p>We went live with an updated version of MakeFive last week, and I thought I'd let you guys know. If you have a chance, take a boo. We'd welcome any new members and (of course) would appreciate any feedback you might like to share! It's here: http://www.makefive.com<p>All the best with your projects!<p>Eric
======
karjaluoto
Hi cperciva,

I appreciate the sentiment of your comment/flag, but I think you're missing
the point. I'm just being cheeky. Is humor dead? ;-)

Cheers!

Eric

~~~
cperciva
If you go back about a year in the news.yc archives, this was discussed at
great length. Good points were made on both sides, but the conclusion was that
pg didn't want titles saying "YC reject" (or "YC applicant who wasn't
selected", either).

~~~
karjaluoto
I see--I didn't realize that the language had that history here. (I've only
been reading posts here for about six months.)

Sorry for the blunder on my behalf! Is it possible to change the post to
reflect this?

~~~
cperciva
PG will edit it if he wants to -- that's why I flagged the post, to draw it to
his attention. :-)

~~~
karjaluoto
Sounds good--thanks. :-)

------
cperciva
Flagged for the use of "(YC 09 rejects)" in the title -- labelling a company
as a YC reject is misleading, because it implies a value judgement which
wasn't made ("not accepted" is not a synonym for "rejected").

